# My rant



## Tclem (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm taking a page from Mike and going to rant. I don't care who you voted for. I like and dislike something about both sides and every president. (Maybe nothing that Hillary liked). I tend to vote one way just like every other moron on this planet but this world is headed down hill. Bunch of pink pant wearing sissies. Suck it up. I get mad at all the time about something democrats or republicans think will better my life but we have raised a bunch of SISSIES. No wonder we send our jobs overseas. These bunch of pansies may get dirt on their fingers or break a fingernail and need two months off because they had to work 6 hours one day. Hope Russia or china doesn't attack us or we are history. All they have to do is walk around hollering Trump and everybody will run and hide. And for the record. There is a bunch of things I don't like about big mouth who needs somebody else to handle his twitter account. 
Here is the latest. 


http://heatst.com/culture-wars/stuf...safe-space-for-trump-inauguration-protesters/

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome back my friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 18, 2017)

SENC said:


> Welcome back my friend!


I haven't changed but I'm still not in the shop. Probably why I'm ranting more. Lol. Paxton has just about worn me out the past theee days. I've played with more peppa pigs and cat man than I want to. Lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2017)

Juice boxes and legos?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 18, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Juice boxes and legos?!


I would go if it was donuts and coffee.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 18, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I would go if it was donuts and coffee.



Me too!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 19, 2017)

I have never been more afraid of our future than I am now. Some Days I am glad I am as old as I am.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2017)

Socrates said he was worried about the next Generation. I think it is a Given that older generation will worry about the change- Tis part of being human. Best worry about something you can do something about like family or what's for breakfast cause the planet sure as hell will not listen to what I think is best........ And what's the deal @Tclem Me RANT!!!! *^%#$)UT&E^E*&GOIUYGO^R&%$W$W%^&

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 19, 2017)

CWS said:


> I have never been more afraid of our future than I am now. Some Days I am glad I am as old as I am.


I used to be too. Not so much anymore and it really doesn't have anything to do with the outcome of the recent election. It has to do with faith in God. It also has to do with my faith in the inner strength and resolve of those "deplorables" who like myself have situated our lives in places that afford us to take care of ourselves and our own by learning the old ways of our ancestors. I grow, raise, and hunt for my own food. 90% of our foodstocks now come from our own efforts. I have the tools and resources and bowling equipment to start, fight and win a small revolution. And the wherewithal to do all three. I am sick of what I see in our government. More than that I am sick of what I see in the numbers of people who complain but then act like there is nothing they can do about it. I am old enough now to just tell those morons in Washington, "just bring it!" and wait for em to show up. Until they do, I am going to live free, whether my neighbors and fellow Americans do or not. Government has one role, protect us from our enemies. Period. I don't need a government to tell me anything else. And neither does anyone else.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 19, 2017)

"The event, called “Self-Care Night,” is sponsored by GUPride, the school’s LGBT organization, and is designed to help students who spend time protesting this weekend to reconnect with their “inner children,” and de-stress."

I'D LIKE TO SAY.... NEVER MIND. I GOT NOTHING.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 19, 2017)

It's a college group hosting a fun night.... The whole "Safe Space" thing seems to be tacked on by others reporting on the event, it's even 3 days after the inauguration, not the night of. 

From their standpoint look at it- The country is about to get an administration that concerns them quite a bit about rights and protections. They just might be a bit stressed out. Would you be poking at it if Hillary had won and the Young Republican group on a campus was holding an event for students to get over her inauguration?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 19, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> It's a college group hosting a fun night.... The whole "Safe Space" thing seems to be tacked on by others reporting on the event, it's even 3 days after the inauguration, not the night of.
> 
> From their standpoint look at it- The country is about to get an administration that concerns them quite a bit about rights and protections. They just might be a bit stressed out. Would you be poking at it if Hillary had won and the Young Republican group on a campus was holding an event for students to get over her inauguration?



To answer your question honestly,

Yes I would.

I gave up on this two party system a while back. I've survived 8 years of the worst economic hardships of my life. I watched as those in charge destroyed the markets that then turned around and destroyed my business and my retirement. I watched them shore up businesses "too big to fail" and vomited in my mouth almost every time I heard a politico or news pundit open their mouth. I didn't get a "stimulus check". I didn't get any help. I didn't anything but a bill for all the wasteful spending. That's all I got. That and a belly full of it. So yes, republican, democrat, liberal, conservative, whatever they call themselves, I'm not a part of it anymore. The whole system is a smokescreen to distract attention from the establishment and all these whiny baby spoiled brats going to school on "guaranteed loans" that they'll never be able to pay back, that need a safe space, need to pull their collective heads out of their collective backsides and get over themselves.

And if Hillary had actually won, I'd be digging my hole a little deeper and looking for a bigger rock to cover it with, not playing footsies with a bunch of "pink panty wearing" snot nosed spoiled brats. LOL!

(As a side note, for the first time in my adult life I chose not to participate in this election. I am tired of choosing the "lesser of two evils" and as such decided not to play the game. I didn't have a dog in this fight. I prayed for the last president and I'll pray for this one. But the problem has little to do with the POTUS and everything to do with the congress. It's time folks realized that and did something to effect some changes there.)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 19, 2017)

I see your point Colin and I agree they probably have a legitimate concern. As to your question, yes, I would feel the same way if it were the Young Republicans. I don't believe that cowering in a safe room wallowing in self pity will change anything. If you want change, you have to get off your ass and do something about it. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 19, 2017)

We need another....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just do not remember the young reps in last 2 pres. elections rioting -blocking freeways -setting themselves on fire-calling to disrupt inauguration - torturing on FB handicapped etc etc.....

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## woodman6415 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've never been really political...
I have always believed that no matter who ran the government I was going to get screwed ... and no kiss..
I have always hated the party system .. why can't it just be Americans for Americans?
The only dog I have in this fight is illegals coming into this country and getting free benefits that Americans can't get .. homeless and veterans..

But no matter who was or is the current president I do believe in the Office of the President.. and I will always respect that ... might not like the person..

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> It's a college group hosting a fun night.... The whole "Safe Space" thing seems to be tacked on by others reporting on the event, it's even 3 days after the inauguration, not the night of.
> 
> From their standpoint look at it- The country is about to get an administration that concerns them quite a bit about rights and protections. They just might be a bit stressed out. Would you be poking at it if Hillary had won and the Young Republican group on a campus was holding an event for students to get over her inauguration?


Young republicans don't need pacis, diaper pins, legos, puppy dogs and ice cream. Did ou see us doing this the past 8 years or did you see young republicans just going on about their business instead of acting like a Bunch of sissified pansies? I'm not even a big fan of Trump but too many people are crying over everything and if it was republicans playing with puppy dogs because their panties are too tight then I would say the same thing. Be a grown up. Bunch of sissies. That's what's wrong with this county. They didn't win. Their feelings got hurt. Boo hoooio

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2017)

Tony said:


> I see your point Colin and I agree they probably have a legitimate concern. As to your question, yes, I would feel the same way if it were the Young Republicans. I don't believe that cowering in a safe room wallowing in self pity will change anything. If you want change, you have to get off your ass and do something about it. Tony


A concern? Why? Because they don't like Trump? I'm not a big fan of him either. Didn't like Obama. Their concern is that they didn't win.


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2017)

And this isn't just at "democrats" it's about all the sissies out there. And part of the problem is we are catering to them. Oh you poor little babies. You have concerns. They are going to throw you in jail. They are going to call you names. Let's hug and kiss. Quit babying them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 19, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> "The event, called “Self-Care Night,” is sponsored by GUPride, the school’s LGBT organization, and is designed to help students who spend time protesting this weekend to reconnect with their “inner children,” and de-stress."
> 
> I'D LIKE TO SAY.... NEVER MIND. I GOT NOTHING.
> 
> View attachment 120670


Reconnect with their inner child. That's the problem. They are not children anymore. Let children connect with their inner child and these bunch of pansies should connect with being a grown up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## EricJS (Jan 19, 2017)

One of my favorite songs comes to mind at the moment Eagles - Get Over It

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CWS (Jan 19, 2017)

I am glad I am as old as I am!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Jan 19, 2017)

CWS said:


> I am glad I am as old as I am!!!


Yes. But are you sporting a beard? Old Farts need old Fart Beards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 19, 2017)

I don't give a damn who you are, or what you are, if you're in college, you're supposed to be too old and too mature for Legos, Stuffed Animals, Coloring Books, Safe Spaces, and Hugs and Kisses because you didn't get your way. Life's a bitch, you don't always get your way, suck it up, get over it, and move on.

As for the Snowflakes demonstrating, it might be easier to consider their concerns about Trump destroying the country warranted, if they weren't being irresponsible and destroying the country while demonstrating. A great many liberals argue they're simply exercising their First Amendment Rights in doing so, but I'll call bulllshit on that one in a heartbeat...

-- I challenge anyone to show me where in the First Amendment it states you have the Right to Riot.
-- I challenge anyone to show me where in the First Amendment it states that you have the Right to Destroy Property.
-- I challenge anyone to show me where in the First Amendment it states that you have the Right to Loot.

...because you feel picked on, deprived, not paid enough attention to, didn't get your way, had your badminton game interrupted, you didn't win the election, or what the hell ever.

-- The First Amendment states that you have the right to Freedom of Religion and the exercising thereof.
-- That you have the Right to *Free Speech*.
-- That you have the Right to *Peaceful Assembly*, to *Petition the Government* for a Redress of Grievances.

It doesn't say a damn thing about you have the right to throw rocks, bottles, cans, etc. Assault police officers, anyone walking down the street you don't like the looks of, anyone who disagrees with your opinion, or who has no concern for your feeble feelings being hurt, or anyone protecting their property from you, or anyone participating in a public function of our government. It doesn't say you have the right to burn police cars, park benches, buildings, whatever. It doesn't say you have the right to handcuff yourself to 20 other people and sit in the middle of the Interstate to stop traffic. It doesn't say you have the right to steal anything. Those are not rights, those are all infractions of the law. Wherein you have the right to go straight to jail, and that's where they all need to go for these actions.

As for the colleges allowing anyone to offer the snowflakes safe spaces, stuffed animals and such, they have the right to teach them to grow up, and it should be a part of the school's agenda to do so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8 | Great Post 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 20, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> Yes. But are you sporting a beard? Old Farts need old Fart Beards.


Yes I have beard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

